# Help! She won't stay home alone!



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, so my husband and I are in desperate need of some advice. Since Havannah was a puppy, we have kept her with us every minute of every day-she rarely stayed home and would stay in her travel carrier in the car if we went somewhere she couldn't go into (ie. the grocery store). She wouldn't be alone in the car for longer than 45min to an hour max. This was also how we started potty training her.

Since where we live it is now aproaching warmer temps, we have been trying to leave her home more. She hates it. And now even when she comes anywhere with us and waits in the car she 'cries' so much that with in 30 min of being left alone she is literally soaking wet on her front paws and her face.

When we do leave her home alone we play the radio for her and give her plenty of water, chews and toys.

Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do a search on here for Separation Anxiety, lots of helpful hints. We didn't really have this problem as we left him home alone a bit from day one. It's too hot here to leave him in the car anywhere, I wouldn't chance that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

there are really only two solutions...give Havanna to me or get another hav. (JUST KIDDING--well not if you considered the first) Searching for advice on seperation anxiety is a good idea, there are lots of people here who have had to deal with it and can offer suggestions. I think the thing suggested most is small trips away... 10 minutes and then come back... then 15, etc...so you are not leaving her alone all afternoon right off the bat. Also treat toys like kongs filled with something she LOVES... Peanut butter, creamcheese, yogurt... you can mix it with kibble, stuff the kong and freeze it! it should take her about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes to clean it out. 

Havana is a cutie...no wonder you keep her with you all the time....someone like me with severe puppyitis may steal her.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, like Ann said, there's alot of good info here on separation anxiety. Missy's suggestions were great, too. Start by leaving for short increments of 10 minutes, even if you're just going outside. Always leave a special treat when you leave so she starts to associate you leaving with something good. Make sure it's her absolutely favorite treat. Stuff the kong or another similar toy with a favorite treat. I use canned dog food or boiled chicken, but you can use whatever Havannah likes. I also take an old toilet paper or paper towel roll, fill it with a few pieces of chicken or dry dog food, fold over the edges, and it keeps Marble busy for a few minutes while he tries to tear it open. Pretend to leave 4 or 5 times a day and put shoes on, grab keys, etc, and then don't leave. This may help to reduce the anxiety over seeing cues that you are about to leave. I have been working on this for two years now. It took a lot of time for me. When I first started leaving, he refused to eat anything until I came back, but it eventually got better. I wish you luck - I know this is stressful!
Gina


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Separation anxiety can be such a huge dilemma. Continue with the tips that have been presented already. 
I started to use one tip that someone else had. 

I say "be good, Mimi" right before I shut the door to my bedroom. And I only say it when I leave. Do you put her in a crate or travel carrier at home while you are gone? Make sure that this is her quiet space or her own space by treating lots. I never thought Mimi would enjoy her crate because she would run when I would open the door. My vet suggested putting ice in the crate so that I still leave her some water, but it melts slowly. So now when she seems me get the ice and take it to her tray, she happily walks into the crate! I am so excited about this.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

It helped with Buster to start not allowing him to enter every room with me. I shut the door to the bedroom when i go in to change, and we have a baby gate separating the kitchen that I close when i'm making dinner or I just go in to get something. Not being able to follow me into every room seemed to help. Of course he still has separation anxiety when i leave and he wont touch kongs or treats until I get home, but still he seems more accepting of the fact that it's ok not to be by mommy's side all day long. 

Also, taking him to basic training seemed to help him develop confidence and separation.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

marb42 said:


> Missy's suggestions were great, too.
> Gina


Gina, especially the one about giving Havana to me! (i must be in a bratty mood today)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am not sure separation anxiety is the answer for everything but there is a lot of opinions and advice in those threads. The word spoiled comes to mind when thinking about many of the problems we, and I mean we, face with these Havs. 

I love idea of one room at a time. That sounds very reasonable to me. Also if you live in a stand alone home that she can cry and not bother the neighbors, then let her. She will get over it if you do not give in and go back for her. Short breaks at a time does wonders.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, you spoiled her. Not to worry it is manageable. Here is my favourite article on S.A. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/home-alone


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would not leave her in the car alone, she might really panic and hurt herself.
I had similar problems with Henry and it took until he was 2 to have it get okay.

She has a good sized crate to be in when you are not at home?

When you go and return, you do not make a big deal of it?
She needs to have confidence that she is safe when you are not home.


I think what others are saying is helpful.
Sweet girl.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am so feeling your pain. I spoiled Lola during a long, difficult housetraining period. She was never out of view, and often tethered to me. Now at 2 years she has bad SA. I have been doing the desensitization training for several months, and she is just getting worse, not better. But, try all the advice in this article. It is right there with everything I have read and tried. You can break the ties if you do these things now.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/separation-anxiety-in-dogs/page1.aspx

I was successful in training Lola not to bark when i leave - thankfully as I am in a condo. But she pees or poops every time I leave her alone. That is all - no destructive behavior, just poop if there is any inside her, or if she is empty, she will pee.

So after months of work, I went to the vet today and we started her on Clomicalm and I have Xanax as well to give her 2 hours before I leave or start the desensitization training. Who would have thought?!?!?!

So do yourself and your pup a service and get at the velcro dog behavior as soon as possible. It takes work and discipline on your part, but it is worth it to have a happy dog.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

One other point - the two most frequent solutions are NOT good for SA without the behavior training. Neither confinement nor getting another will deal with his attachment to You.


----------



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for these suggestions. I will for sure try several of these suggestions out-especially since unfortunately she also seems to have a tether to me no matter what room I go in-she's there. 

I also will read those articles you guys have posted for me to review.

I'll keep you up to date on how we are progressing.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Ruben supposedly was crate-trained when we got him, but barked like nobody's business when we left him at first. 

This sounds terrible, but his favorite thing when we left turned out to be a Kong bone stuffed with hot dogs (low fat turkey) and smelly cheese. No raw bones, no chew toys, just crappy human food. And actually, he doesn't eat much of it until we get home, he just seems to like knowing it is there. Smart or weird - I don't know.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, I copied and pasted this article. This happened to one of our relatives dog when he was left in the car for five minutes. He suffored heat stroke and died the next day.

*The dangers:* 
It takes only minutes for a pet left in a vehicle on a warm day to succumb to heatstroke and suffocation. Most people don't realize how hot it can get in a parked car on a balmy day. However, on a 78 degree day, temperatures in a car parked in the shade can exceed 90 degrees -- and hit a scorching 160 degrees if parked in the sun!

Even when the outside air temperature is in the 60s, temperatures inside some vehicles can reach the danger zone on bright, sunny days. So many experts recommend not to leave pets or children in parked cars even for short periods if the temperature is in the 60s or higher.

Rolling down a window or parking in the shade doesn't guarantee protection either, since temperatures can still climb into the danger zone. And if the window is rolled down sufficiently, the pet can escape. Plus if a passer-by claims he or she was bitten through the car window, the pet owner will be liable.

What about leaving the dog in the car with the air-conditioning running? Many people do this, but tragedy can strike -- and it has. For example, in 2003, a police dog in Texas died after the air-conditioning in the patrol car shut down and began blowing hot air. The air system's compressor kicked off because the engine got too hot. Many cars, including modern models with computerized functions, are prone to the same problem. In August 2004, a North Carolina couple lost two of their beloved dogs, and nearly lost their third dogs, as result of a similar failure. They had left bowls of water and ice in the car, and the air-conditioning on, during their shopping trip of less than 30 minutes.

Animals are not able to sweat like humans do. Dogs cool themselves by panting and by sweating through their paws. If they have only overheated air to breathe, animals can collapse, suffer brain damage and possibly die of heatstroke. Just 15 minutes can be enough for an animal's body temperature to climb from a normal 102.5 to deadly levels that will damage the nervous and cardiovascular systems, often leaving the animal comatose, dehydrated and at risk of permanent impairment or death.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just wondering how things are going with Havannah?


----------



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all, sorry but I haven't been on in a really long time. Just wanted to give an update on Havannah.
UPDATE: Well this may come as a "Oh yeah" but Havannah is doing much better with being left alone. I decided one day to try her out of her cage at home and out of her carrier in the car.

At home we started with first an hour and slowly are increasing it. Guess what! No accidents, no soaking wet puppy, and not even any huge messes when we get home.

IN the car before we go in anywhere we have her go potty than let her just roam around in the car. Same thing, no accidents, no wet puppies! 

(And just a FYI in the summer she only goes on short trips such as the post office, places I'll only be in for no more than 10minutes, so that I can use my automatic car starter to keep her in a cool car-but doesn't at the same time miss out on her 'rides')

She is also doing a bit better with the whole following us around the house thing, she was probably just trying to keep herself from getting 'locked up'.
She is happy and healthy again.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

All of these are great suggestions. I have one more........ psssst. get her a friend... (Opps I did not say that!!! It's my MHS taking over)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm glad she is doing so well. Somehow I'm not surprised that the "not caging up" approach works so well! 
Carole


----------

